# Erfahrungen mit "Lexmark Z65n" Drucker?



## bigtail (23. November 2003)

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Drucker "Lexmark Z65n".
Das ist ein Netzwerk-Drucker mit USB- und Ethernet-Anschluss.

Die Berichte, die ich über das Gerät gelesen habe, bescheinigen dem Gerät eine relativ hohe Druckkosten, auf Grund teurer Tintenpatronen.

Mich interessiert vor allem, ob man die Patronen  einfach nachfüllen kann, oder es wie bei manchen HP-Patronen ständig Probleme damit gibt

Danke


----------



## blubber (23. November 2003)

Hi,

gib deinen Drucker einfach mal bei google ein. Hab mehr als genug Infos zum Thema gefunden, auch was das Nachfüllen betrifft.

bye


----------

